# Slow-mo video of my native fish feedinf



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Just thought I'd share:

https://youtu.be/fTU9tQ8eM7Y


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

Neat video. I'd be nice to see some info about the fish and whats being fed.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

fishophile said:


> Neat video. I'd be nice to see some info about the fish and whats being fed.



Thanks! There is a short description under the video itself. This is a 20 long with Minnesota native fish. The video shows southern redbelly dace first (black stripes, redbelly), then some spotfin shiners (the silver ones), one or two bluntnose minnows (one black stripe down the side), a fantail darter (long skinny, goby-like fish with the big head).

There's a nonnative garra rufa early in the video. Toward the end, there is a rainbow darter (blue and red) at the top. They're feeding on some frozen bloodworms.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha, majestic looking!

Like a scene you would see in a movie or well-done documentary (except obviously not nearly as HD).

I'm jealous of your darters.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Haha, majestic looking!
> 
> Like a scene you would see in a movie or well-done documentary (except obviously not nearly as HD).
> 
> I'm jealous of your darters.


Haha. Glad you like it! I need to invest in a real camera.

I love my darters. They always come up to greet me. They're also hardy as heck.


----------

